# Solved: Blank screen on AOL, but can get e-mail



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

When I open AOL directly, I get a blank Welcome screen.
I can open my e-mail, but anytime I try to go on a website (by clicking a URL or putting it into the search line) or even click something on the toolbar, all I get is a blank white screen.
If I go on aol.com on Firefox, I can click on links within e-mails, etc... I just prefer the direct aol site.

I have Windows XP, AOL System Information 2.0 (whatever that means). Sorry, I'm not that sophisticated.
Thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I found this: http://help.channels.aol.com/kjump.adp?articleId=220907
Not sure how much it will help though.
If anything, you could try reinstalling the software.


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks. I tried all the things AOL suggests: switching screen names, quick restore, uninstall/reinstall. None of it worked.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow. I am surprised - usually reinstalling fixes all their glitches.
What version you using?


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

I was using 9.0, but when I uninstalled and reinstalled, they gave me 9.1


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sometimes reverting back to an older version can help.
Maybe 7 or 8.
They are available here: http://oldversion.com/program.php?n=aol


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance: 
First, Should I uninstall what I have and then install 9.0? 
Second, what is my "home page"? I sent my problem to AOL and they just responded with the following:
[FONT=arial,helvetica]
1: Navigate to ANY page but an AOL page.
2: At this point, delete cookies and make the page that you're on your new (temporary) home page.
3: Navigate away from that page and click on the house icon to see if you're taken to your new, temporary home page. 
4: If you are, navigate back to the new AOL.com: http://www.aol.com/?optin=new-dp
5: If the page is in order, delete cookies (again) and make it your home page.[/FONT]

I'm sure you understand this (I don't). Does it make sense?
Thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes, you would have to uninstall the version you have first.

Your homepage is the first page that comes up when you want to surf the internet.

To delete cookies, go to your Start button>Control Panel>Internet Options
Under the General Tab select the "Delete Cookies" button. 
Delete cookies by clicking "OK". 

And to delete your Temporary Internet Files:
On the General tab, click Delete Files under Temporary Internet Files.
In the Delete Files dialog box, click to select the Delete all offline content check box , and then click OK. 
Click OK.


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

The first page that comes up when I want to surf...? I go onto AOL (directly from my desktop) for e-mail, and to Firefox for everything else. 

I never used Firefox to get onto AOL until I had this problem. Now, for some reason, when I open Firefox, AOL comes up. Is that part of the problem? I also noticed an icon for email Outlook Express on my Start list, which never was there before. I'm drowning in this.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

So, basically, you never use AOL to surf the web. Just Firefox.

When you launch Firefox, does it open the AOL program? Or it just opens to www.aol.com?


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not sure what the difference is. I just closed Firefox and opened it again. AOL isn't open on a tab, but it does say "You've got mail" (which it never used to do). I see the AOL icon on the toolbar (which I don't think was there before).
As far as where I surf, I actually do in AOL and Firefox. when everything was working, I would click or paste a link from an emial, into AOL, since I was already there, but when I'm doing serious surfing (e.g., research), I use Firefox.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I haven't used the AOL software in years. I found it too troublesome.
So I uninstalled it. I ended up cancelling my account (which it turns out that even if you stop paying for AOL, you can keep your AOL email address)
So you can still check your AOL email in a different browser.
When I check my AOL email in either Firefox or Internet Explorer. it still says "You've got mail" so that seems normal to happen.


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

If I open AOL (even in Firefox), I understand that it says "you've got mail", but even if I don't open it, and it doesn't open automatically, it still says it!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's very strange
I wonder if they are conflicting somehow


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

The symptom was blank AOL screens and an inability to Google my desktop. Turns out I have no Internet Explorer (just the icon).
Suggestions?
TIA


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What version of IE were you using?


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

that's a toughie, since all I have left is an icon.
I have the list of stuff that came installed on it (got the computer ~May 2006). Nothing says Explorer explicity, but there are a lot of things that are uninterpretable to me (e.g., DIM E310,P4,521(2.80GHZ),1MB,SKTT). Can you can give me an idea of what I'm looking for?
Thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'n guesing you either had 6 or 7. You can try repairing it or uninstalling it.
There are instructions here on how to do so for either version: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318378


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

I spoke to Microsoft. They say my computer is supposed to have 6. When I look at my list of programs (under Add/Remove Programs), I have 7 ... and the installation date is the day my AOL, etc. got messed up. Is it possible that I downloaded something for 7 and - because my computer was set to have 6 - it got mucked up? Should I remove 7 and download 6?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You can try that
You can get 6 here: http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

How does this differ from doing this from the Microsoft website?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That may be quicker, plus it has older versions to choose from
You can do it from either or. That link I just had more handy at the time


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Reinstall AOL. Also, you may need to reinstall Internet Explorer, or SP2 for XP:

Windows Internet Explorer 7 for Windows XP

Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 (For XP Service Pack 1)

If you are running XP SP2, you will need to reinstall XP SP2 which includes IE 6 SP2. You cannot install IE 6 SP2 without XP SP2 because IE 6 SP2 is part of the operating system.


----------



## njghost (Jan 29, 2009)

I deleted Explorer7 on Friday. Saturday night, miraculously, my AOL and Google Desktop suddenly reappeared - all healthy!
I did not turn off or reboot my computer in between, so I have no idea how this happened, but I'll take it.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad it's all working now  take care


----------

